# artificial and real live rock



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

ok, i'm getting ready to start my very first saltwater tank in a 55g that's in the lobby of my folks' auto shop. my question is concerning some faux reef rocks i saw at petco. as much as i would like to do the tank in all live rock, my budget doesn't permit much extravagance. i was wondering if anyone had had any experience with artificial rock and would it be possible to mix some with some pieces that are the real deal?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You can certainly mix pieces, which is common for fish-only aquariums. I would suggest a minimum of 20 lbs actual live rock, supplementing with tufa or lava rock. 

Another important issue for you will be the actual filtration setup. Be certain to use a Protein Skimmer, which should never be considered optional on a saltwater aquarium.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would get base rock instead of the fake rock with fake coralline, etc, so the rock can actualy get seeded and turn into LR.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Cody said:


> I would get base rock instead of the fake rock with fake coralline, etc, so the rock can actually get seeded and turn into LR.


Any porous rock will seed. The tufa rock in my reef is only 5 months old and virtually indistinguishable from the original live rock, not only the color, but the small life forms growing on and moving in and out of the pores. 

However, Cody is a supporter of the basic theory presented. You want live rock and sand, with a good protein skimmer, as your basic filtration source. Especially on aquariums >20 gallons in size.


----------



## soco1125 (Jan 5, 2007)

that's what i thought since it's going to be a reef tank. i'm buying someone's whole setup with some good-looking live rock and sand off of craigslist, and i can probably get a decent price on base rock through petco. oh, and my filtration will be a rena xp3 canister and an aquac remora 1200 skimmer.


----------

